# Samyang Set to Announce EF Mount 14mm f/2.8 With Autofocus



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 4, 2018)

```
It looks like Samyang will soon announce an AF 14mm f/2.8 for EF mount. To the best of our knowledge this is the first autofocus lens by Samyang for Canon’s EF mount.</p>
<p>An announcement is unknown at the time of writing this, but it’s probably safe to assume it’ll be here soon.</p>



		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 50%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-32792 gallery-columns-2 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/samyang142af.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/samyang142af-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/samyang142af-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/samyang142af-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/samyang141af.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/samyang141af-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/samyang141af-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/samyang141af-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<p> </p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## slclick (Jan 4, 2018)

What do you think CR jury? Have they waited this long to make certain they check all the boxes?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jan 4, 2018)

It has a red ring. :


----------



## Drainpipe (Jan 5, 2018)

If this has low coma and performs a smidge better than their current 14 f/2.8, call me excited. Love the 20mm f/1.8 MF that I have, but something wider could be fun.


----------



## bergstrom (Jan 5, 2018)

just in time to compete with the YN 14 2.8 AF. 

Hope samyang make an 24 1.4 or even 35 1.4 and an 85 1.4 AF.


----------



## preppyak (Jan 5, 2018)

I think its a testament to the EF lens lineup (largely from Cann, but also a little Sigma/Tamron) that Samyang is going 14mm f/2.8 as their first AF lens.

35mm f/2.8, 35mm f/1.4, and 50mm f/1.4 are also lenses that they do in FE mount autofocus, but, they know they cant compete price wise with Canon in those sectors. Or beat out Sigma's reputation on the 35mm.

They've got a few lenses they do in APS-C (12mm f/2, 21mm f/1.4) that might be interesting EF-S lenses if they wanted to push Canon and Sigma


----------



## -1 (Jan 5, 2018)

It better have a new optic formula. The MFs had terrible mustache distortions...


----------



## mb66energy (Jan 5, 2018)

What I see from the renderings there is a slight chance of having a lens with screw in filter capability ... 

EDIT 2017-01-06:
The rendering above is ambiguous, but from photos of the sony variant of this AF lens it has a protruding lens element.


----------



## keithcooper (Jan 5, 2018)

-1 said:


> It better have a new optic formula. The MFs had terrible mustache distortions...



My initial thought was also that the lens looked like the old 14/2.8, which was not so good, given how much better the 14/2.4 is in virtually all respects.

Hopefully the image quality is rather closer to the newer 14mm?

I've had a look at both in the past, if anyone's not handled them...

http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/review-samyang-rokinon-14mm-f2-8/

http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/samyang-xp-14mm-f2-4-lens-review/

Then I looked again at the rendering - the reflection suggests a bulging front element which will irk the filter fans ;-) 
This looks like another one that needs a large front filter holder or gels at the back


----------



## NancyP (Jan 5, 2018)

Of all the things I would want in a 14 mm full frame lens, autofocus is the absolutely least important characteristic.


----------



## bholliman (Jan 5, 2018)

NancyP said:


> Of all the things I would want in a 14 mm full frame lens, autofocus is the absolutely least important characteristic.


+1


----------



## robinlee (Jan 5, 2018)

If the formula matches the XP version, I'm in to upgrade the old 14mm 2.8 which I love.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 5, 2018)

My experience with a Samyang 14 mm lens was beyond poor. I had to pay return postage to the seller to get rid of it. Many others had similar experiences. So, if you buy one, make sure there is a 30 day return, and that the seller pays for shipping the junk back.


----------



## keithcooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> My experience with a Samyang 14 mm lens was beyond poor. I had to pay return postage to the seller to get rid of it. Many others had similar experiences. So, if you buy one, make sure there is a 30 day return, and that the seller pays for shipping the junk back.



That would be he original 14/2.8 I assume, not the f/2.4?


----------



## MickDK (Jan 6, 2018)

preppyak said:


> I think its a testament to the EF lens lineup (largely from Cann, but also a little Sigma/Tamron) that Samyang is going 14mm f/2.8 as their first AF lens.
> 
> 35mm f/2.8, 35mm f/1.4, and 50mm f/1.4 are also lenses that they do in FE mount autofocus, but, they know they cant compete price wise with Canon in those sectors. Or beat out Sigma's reputation on the 35mm.
> 
> They've got a few lenses they do in APS-C (12mm f/2, 21mm f/1.4) that might be interesting EF-S lenses if they wanted to push Canon and Sigma


What do you mean "first AF lens" when there exist several AF lenses from them already (for FE mount)? Anyway, Samyang came out with a FE 14mm f/2.8 AF lens for Sony E mount back in 2016:

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1275065-REG/rokinon_io14af_e_af_14mm_f2_8_full.html


----------



## slclick (Jan 6, 2018)

MickDK said:


> preppyak said:
> 
> 
> > I think its a testament to the EF lens lineup (largely from Cann, but also a little Sigma/Tamron) that Samyang is going 14mm f/2.8 as their first AF lens.
> ...



The OP lists it as first for EF, not FE


----------



## Sandimacro (Jan 26, 2018)

Hi there! Newbie here! (Just though I'd better let you know, as I'm feeling my way around the forum!)
Although I love mine, having an AF does interest me. But what would make me more excited is to NOT have a bulbous front end. Oh how I wish I could stick my Lee Filter System on it!!


----------

